# Two Female Chinchillas Needing New Home Together



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

I have had my two normal grey Chinchillas for 11 years, but I need to find them a new home as I have to move and I cant take them with me.

They are sisters who have lived together quite happily as long as I have had them, they are healthy and Ive never had any problems with them.

They arent very tame, have always been skittish, I sit by the cage talking to them, but whenever they come out they take hours to get back in, however the do take raisens and titbits from your hand.

Their cage is approx 5ft high, 3ft wide and 2ft deep, made by John Hopewell, this can be taken as well, it just needs new shelves as they have chewed the ones they have.

I have tried my local RSPCA who dont want to know, and I have started calling round vets etc, but it seems no one is taking animals in at the moment.

If anyone can help me or wants to ask any questions please feel free, I really want them to go to a home experienced with Chinchillas to live out the rest of their days together happy.

I am in the Medway area of Kent.

Thanks 

Tammy


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Are there any chinchilla forums you can ask on?


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Am looking at that now, found one but its an american one.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know if this link might help?

ChinsRus - Chinchilla rescue and forum


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its a shame you arent closer, my mooshu recently lost her parter and isnt happy at all on her own, i have 11 other chinchillas who all live in pairs, but sods law, i know there will be a huge personality clash with atleast one in each pair and dont want to upset them all by swapping groups round :lol:

i hope you manage to find a new home for them


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Ive found one or two but they dont look very active, so I doubt it will be any use posting on them, this one is more active, thats why I chose to start here.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Rupertsmum said:


> Ive found one or two but they dont look very active, so I doubt it will be any use posting on them, this one is more active, thats why I chose to start here.


Good luck and remember to check homes out carefully


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> its a shame you arent closer, my mooshu recently lost her parter and isnt happy at all on her own, i have 11 other chinchillas who all live in pairs, but sods law, i know there will be a huge personality clash with atleast one in each pair and dont want to upset them all by swapping groups round :lol:
> 
> i hope you manage to find a new home for them


Thank you.
Wow that is a lot of chins :thumbup:


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

I took them to a nice man who works on behalf of the RSPCA, he takes Chinchillas into his own house and rehomes them as he sees fit.
Im very happy.


----------

